# Strong Storm



## ALLSKIING (Aug 7, 2008)

Some of the strongest storms I have seen in years went over the house a few min ago. We are also under a tornado watch. Kids are crying...


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 7, 2008)

things alright around here, but there is massive flooding up north in rivercoil's town


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 7, 2008)

I don't have TV news so I hadn't heard of the flooding. Our lower fields are right on the Pemi River and they flood all the time and were no worse than usual. Didn't think it was that bad. Though we had an absolute down pour earlier today. Never heard the rain bang that hard on the house before.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 8, 2008)

...they mentioned some campground in your town where flash floods over turned a car with a family of four in it and at that time a 7 year old girl was missing from the family


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 8, 2008)

I'd love to see a good tornado..


----------



## drjeff (Aug 8, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'd love to see a good tornado..



Here ya go.  Pretty cool pic IMHO!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 8, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Here ya go.  Pretty cool pic IMHO!



steezy


----------



## Johnskiismore (Aug 8, 2008)

drjeff said:


> here ya go.  Pretty cool pic imho!





wow


----------



## Greg (Aug 8, 2008)

Looks like more for tonight:






My lawn is as green as it is in early May and is growing at the same rate.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Aug 8, 2008)

Greg said:


> Looks like more for tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





If I don't mow my lawn twice a week, it will be a jungle!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Aug 8, 2008)

My area was hit by a tornado last night no house damage but some big trees are down.

http://query.nytimes.com/gst/fullpage.html?res=9505E6DA1130F93AA3575BC0A96F958260


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 8, 2008)

Greg said:


> Looks like more for tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sunavabitch

I'm camping tonight and tomorrow


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 8, 2008)

I want this weather pattern to continue into the winter. How cool would it be if almost everyday some little afternoon storm came by and dumped a foot of snow on the hills.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 8, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> I want this weather pattern to continue into the winter. How cool would it be if almost everyday some little afternoon storm came by and dumped a foot of snow on the hills.



Come on now, that's a silly question.


----------

